# Makro automatisch starten



## obi-j (13. Februar 2006)

Hi *,

ich möchte in Word nach dem das .doc geöffnet wurde, ein makro automatisch ausführen.
Leider weis ich überhaupt nicht mit welchem befehl ich diese überprüfen kann.

Großen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Nirraven (13. Februar 2006)

Direkt im dokument folgenden Code hinterlegen:


```
Private Sub Document_Open()
    Call Makro1
End Sub
```


----------



## obi-j (14. Februar 2006)

Großen Dank jetzt ist alles perfekt


----------

